# Rate my Koi HMPK Pair!



## Orphael (Feb 27, 2015)

Regardless of their confirmation I love this particular pair of fish, both the male and female have alot of character and I look forward to seeing how their offspring turn out. (Their spawn is about 2 weeks old now). I know his long ventrals are fault worthy and he might be a bit spoonheaded... what do y'all think?


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Is there anyway to resize those pics smaller? The bits I can see are very pretty.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Not my pictures just attaching for the OP to resize, beautiful fish


----------



## Orphael (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you! For some reason I don't have a button to edit my post :< Maybe because I am new.


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

Orphael said:


> Thank you! For some reason I don't have a button to edit my post :< Maybe because I am new.


New & there is a time limit as well 

Attaching pictures via "Go Advanced" when posting *should resize them  (use the paper clip button)


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

colorwise, they are spot on. red, and black with minimal blue. 
formwise, they have still a bit of work that needs to be done--- the caudal is not straight edged but curved and both fish also have minimal branching. they could be considered tweeners (between HMPK and traditional PK form) which means you can go either way-- allows for flexibility. the ventrals are nice though, no split ends. be careful not to use short bodied offspring to continue the line.


----------



## kenny780 (Jan 14, 2015)

Such a pretty pair!!!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Eh, I'm not super-duper fond of how their color is distributed. A good Koi Betta should have LARGE splotches of red or black, as opposed to little speckles like that.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

Nimble- that would mean the lady has a better coloration than the male, maybe some of the offspring can have a pattern of bigger patches...
same with the ventrals is a thing that can be worked


----------

